

Do Faster Releases Improve Software Quality? An Empirical Case Study of Firefox - cpeterso
http://www.neverworkintheory.org/?p=341

======
cpeterso
Here is the paper itself:

<http://post.queensu.ca/~khomhf/docs/Khomh-MSR-2012.pdf>

